# Strings and Beyond



## guitarman_59 (Sep 27, 2007)

I ordered a Bakers Dozen Di'Addario 9.5-44 from Strings and Beyond. 
http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/
13 for the price of 12 and free shipping to Canada withe some free picks to boot. It works out to $5.53 CAN per set. Im to wimpy for 10's and want to get a little more wire than the 9's I use on the Les Paul, Tele Home Made and Strat.I dont know if the half gauge will make any difference to my fingers or not :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

let us know how that works out! half gauges.. 10.5-53.. i can taste it now  lol


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish that 9.5-49 sets were available -- 10-52s feel great on my SG, but they're a little much on Fender scale lengths for me.


----------



## guitarman_59 (Sep 27, 2007)

Paul said:


> I've never put a micrometer on a guitar string.
> 
> FWIW, the normal manufacturing tolerances for 0.0095" and 0.0100" wire overlap. In other words, wire that is nominally 0.0100" that is on the small end of the tolerance band, and wire that is nominall 0.0095" and is on the high side of the tolerance band just might be the same measured size.


So I could be thinking these are .010 lites and they bend easier than the regular or heavy 10's :smile::smile: I guess will know when they are strung up :rockon2:


----------



## guitarman_59 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Strings Arrived*

I ordered these on the 6th and got them on the 19th in the mail. Thirteen sets for the price of twelve. Worked out to $5.61 CAN per set. Very happy with the service. Now off to do some restringin evilGuitar:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Did you get hit up for taxes when you got them? I bought a box of nice Hannabach classical strings years ago from a place in the US and the taxes (and duty...made in Germany) when I got them were more than the cost of the strings.

When did 10s become "light"? I always though of those Brian May 8s as super light, 9s as light, 10s as medium, and anything over that as heavy. When I was playing a lot I had 13s on everything -- think I'd snap a phalanx now if I tried that, although I might try moving back up to 11s.


----------



## guitarman_59 (Sep 27, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Thanks for the tip. Did you get hit up for taxes when you got them? I bought a box of nice Hannabach classical strings years ago from a place in the US and the taxes (and duty...made in Germany) when I got them were more than the cost of the strings.
> 
> When did 10s become "light"? I always though of those Brian May 8s as super light, 9s as light, 10s as medium, and anything over that as heavy. When I was playing a lot I had 13s on everything -- think I'd snap a phalanx now if I tried that, although I might try moving back up to 11s.


No duty or taxes were charged. I guess since its such a small dollar amount $59 USD and was sent US Postal Service they dont bother. I will however file the proper paperwork and pay the taxes due :smilie_flagge17:

I used to string all my guitars with 11,s when I played in a band but gettin older now and found after years of occasional playing the nines were less painful. I have been playing a lot lately and my fingers are getting used to the nines so I wanted to move up a little just to try it.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually make a set for my 25.5 scale guitars: 9.5-12-16-26-36-46

GHS does a Carlos Santana set that is 9.5-48


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I realise this is an old thread but I'm bumping it rather than start a new one.

Decided to try StringsandBeyond. Ordered 6 sets of Martin acoustic strings. Free Canadian shipping for orders over $35. Ordered on Oct 29th and they arrived on Nov 10th. No taxes or duties etc. Excellent service - I'll be buying from them again.

I've supported my local music store for years, but the last two times I've been looking they haven't had the strings I was looking for and they didn't show much interest in stocking them.


----------



## Jeflou (Oct 28, 2010)

I shop a Canadian string supplier for strings. No duty. S.I.T. (Stay In Tune) strings 9.5-44 only 4.95 and low shipping. If you drop them a note they'll get other strings and guages for you.
Global Strings | Home Global Strings | Home


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have bought strings here for years Shoreline Music • Guitar Strings

Free shipping even if you order one set

Another nice thing about this site is this page
Shoreline Music • Closeouts


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my order from strings and beyond arrived yesterday.

i'm impressed.

the price they advertised on the web site is the price i paid. period.

free shipping.

no additional charges upon arrival - they just showed up in my mailbox.

plus, they threw in a free set and a bag of guitar picks.

highly recommended!!!


----------



## pi39 (Jan 12, 2011)

I used these 9.5's before and they were a little thicker than the 9's. Amazing.


----------

